

Flightaware live view of unresponsive plane (possible hypoxia) - snupples
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/N900KN/history/20140905/1215Z/KROC/KAPF

======
snupples
Short background blurb: [http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/unresponsive-
aircraft-tw...](http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/unresponsive-aircraft-
two-f-15s-race-plane-over-atlantic-n196776)

